# Will a seed pod affect score?



## My Green Pets (Dec 26, 2016)

_Mormodia_ Jumbo World
I pollinated one of the flowers on the backside of the bottom spike. It's out of sight when plant is viewed as in the photo. Would the faded bloom and swelling stem negatively impact a judging? Thinking of taking it to STL in January.


----------



## tnyr5 (Dec 26, 2016)

They might not judge it at all when it's holding a pod.


----------



## SlipperKing (Dec 26, 2016)

That's one of the tricks old timers used. One deformed out of a nice spray, pollenated it, forms a pod. No more flower, take it to judging and get an award :drool:
Plants with capsules are judged all the time. Unless there is a reason for suspension they should judge it. Now if you had a 2 flowered plant and pollenated one, probably not.


----------



## AdamD (Dec 26, 2016)

What did you cross it with?


----------



## My Green Pets (Dec 26, 2016)

Thanks for your replies. Adam, with the Cycnodes Wine Delight seen hanging next to it in the photo.

From an AOS judge I emailed about this:



> There is nothing in writing in the judging manual saying it will be disqualified. Whether or not if affects the score will depend upon each individual judge and how they see it. I don't imagine you can bring it here if it is blooming now since our judging is not until January 14 and if the pod is already pollinated the flowers will not likely still be fresh. It might also depend upon where on the inflorescence the pollinated flower is located. At the base would be best, so that all the flowers beyond that present well. I think I would say that it is an intentional pollination rather than accidental, since accidental looks more likely that the plant was mishandled. If the pollenia shoots off during transport that is really not pollination and should be OK as long as most flowers are still intact, at least that is how I see it. Some judges may be more strict. Catasetum types are hard, just because they are hard to transport long distances.



This answer makes me realize two things, 1) a seed pod can affect the other flowers and 2) some judges may not like it.

Poo! I was so concerned with whether it would work, that I didn't consider the consequences.


----------



## AdamD (Dec 26, 2016)

Wow I'm not very observant lol. That cross would create a Cyclodes, which are not easy to create. How many times did you try? Did you try a reciprocal cross as well? I was told when trying to pollinate Mormodias it is best to first remove the pollen from the flower you are trying to pollinate, the one that is to hold the seed pod. Then place the pollen onto the stigmatic surface around an hour later. Much in the same way Mormodes are pollinated. This gives the column time to stretch out, thus giving more surface area to the stigmatic surface. 

Mid America Judging is not a very strict judging center. I think they'd be fine with it. Is that the only plant you'd be bringing?


----------



## My Green Pets (Dec 26, 2016)

Ummmmm yep well, if my Amesiella monticola is in bloom I might take it for the hell of it, if it is pretty. 

Did you see my Bulb. medusae post a couple weeks ago? Flowers opened ONE DAY after judging.


----------



## abax (Dec 26, 2016)

What have you got to lose by taking it in for judging? That's how I'd think of it. The plant is very nice with lots
of blooms. Take it just to see what happens.


----------



## My Green Pets (Dec 26, 2016)

It's 6 hours of my weekend, for one. St Louis is not nearby. I know I can't be totally sure that it would be awarded, but I'd be pissed and disappointed if I went home with an hcc or nothing. Kind of whiny, I know...


----------



## AdamD (Dec 27, 2016)

I'd say if the weather is good and you feel like it, go. Flower count is pretty good. Do you have a closeup of the flower?


----------



## abax (Dec 27, 2016)

Oh, six hour drive...I thought there was a judging center
in Louisville or across the river in Cinci. Go ahead and
whine. I wouldn't want to make a six hour drive to be
disappointed or even for an award for that matter. We
all know it's a beautiful plant. How about an ST Award?


----------



## My Green Pets (Dec 28, 2016)

Abax, I would be happy with one of those.


----------



## Secundino (Dec 28, 2016)

Why do you need the plant being judged at all? If you pollinized it, you consider it being worth, and the pollen donator as well?


----------



## abax (Dec 29, 2016)

Without any authorization at all, I award you the Slippertalk Award of Merit and good growing...an ST/AM!


----------



## My Green Pets (Dec 30, 2016)

An ST/AM, well hell's bells! Mine is the only plant in the world with that honor! Do I get a certificate? Do I get a score?


----------



## My Green Pets (Dec 30, 2016)




----------



## AdamD (Dec 30, 2016)

Dang. Save me some pollen. Seriously. I have a Mormodia Leopard Drops in bud. They'd make cute babies


----------



## abax (Dec 30, 2016)

Beautiful flowers...at least 98 points. Maybe a couple of
extra points for saying hell's bells...my mother's favorite
expression. I'm not artsy enough to make a certificate,
but why not write it on an extra tag???? ;>)


----------



## NYEric (Dec 31, 2016)

Are you ST acredited?


----------



## My Green Pets (Dec 31, 2016)

Am I an "Awarded Stud" yet?


----------



## abax (Dec 31, 2016)

Well, I'm an awarded stud and I didn't name myself, so I
can pass it on.....*ping*.....>


----------

